# 9/11/2007



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

With the anniversary of the September 11th tragedy coming tommorrow, 
we pay tribute to the men and women who lost their lives.

A Moment to Remember

*Reflections of 911*

In memory of those loved and lost

American Angel

We Still Hear You

Times Like These

They will never be forgotten.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Good Post Harry 

NEVER FORGET


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I will never forget. Where were you when it happened??

I was searching an inmates cell and his T.V. was on. I remember assuming it must have been an accident with a small plane, then I watched live as the second plane hit. 

I will never forget how upset the cons were just like us.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I was watching TV in the cab of my truck waiting to load
at a warehouse on the NJ side of the river,all of the drivers
left their trucks and stood on seawall and watched as the 
second plane hit.
Two days later I was at ground zero delivering emergency equipment.
I made many trips to ground zero and it is something that I will never
forget.
I think that part of my health problems today not my accident were
from the time I spent at ground zero,but it was worth every second
that I spent there just like every other American who was there to
help.

*Let Them Never Be Forgotten*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I was in court having a hearing related to my future divorce. I heard about it on the radio and first thought it was a tasteless joke being foisted on us by the dj.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Barbrady said:


> Where were you when it happened??


I was out injured (broken ribs) and was trying to sleep in, but one of my neighbors was using a chainsaw that woke me up. I walked into my family room where the TV was already on, and saw the first tower smoking and a banner sub-headline that a plane had hit it. I assumed it was an accident until I saw the second plane hit live, then I instantly knew our lives were changed forever.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I was home in bed sick as a dog, watching the news when NBC broke to a Special News Report. At first I thought it was an accident but that was before the second third and fourth planes were discovered High-jacked.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

I had swapped shifts with someone that day and I was finishing up some paperwork in the BDL when a lady pulled infront of me, got out of the car and was hysterical. I calmed her down somewhat and she told me her brother was in the tower. Not knowing of the first plane, I had no idea what she was talking about. I told her to settle down, everything would be fine and sent her on her way. I called the barracks to ask about this "tower" and while on the phone the 2nd plane hit. I spent the rest of my shift sick to my stomach and worrying about my kids who were in school at the time. To this day, I still wonder whether or not that lady's brother had survived (hopefully).


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

I was in a promotional seminar when I heard about the first plane...When we heard about the second plane, I remember being outside listening to the news on the car radio..the seminar was cancelled and I headed right to my station...not sure what I was going to do, but just felt like that was where I should be..

Never forget!!! and God Bless America


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

I was finishing us a late report at the station when the first plane hit. I was about to leave the station for a detail when I watched the second plane hit live.


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

I pulled up in front of Malden Court when the first one hit and by the time I parked my car and made it in, the second one hit. Obviously, court was cancelled.
Fellow Melrose officers and myself made a few trips down to do what we could at "ground zero". I remember it like it was this morning. To the living; please be safe and to the departed; rest in piece brothers and sisters.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*



^^ 9/11 tribute- Lee Greenwood

GOD BLESS AMERICA

*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Billboard Honoring 9/11 Unveiled

_Local Painter Memorializes Firefighters_

*BOSTON -- *A new, laminated reproduction of "We Must Never Forget" was unveiled Monday in Wareham. The work depicts the three firefighters who hoisted the American flag at Ground Zero on 9/11.

NewsCenter 5's Amalia Barreda reported that the first reproduction that was ruined by weather was carefully removed and returned to Marion painter Alexander Byron. His sisters were instrumental in replacing the tattered work that was mounted on a small billboard along the Cranberry Highway.

"This is very important because having this billboard here reminds people. It's a memory that they will never forget. And we don't want them ever to forget what happened," said the painter's sister, Joanne Byron.
Alex Byron said it took him just three weeks working 18-hour days to complete his painting. Technically, he calls it primitive, but he said he felt nothing but raw emotion as he worked on it.

"There's a thing of inhumanity. It's very striking. So we have to be on the alert," he said. "I'm proud of the fact that it's important to so many people."

It's especially important to Capt. Earl Fowler -- a 40-year veteran of the Onset Fire Department who feels 9/11 as if he had been there.

"I really can't find the words to tell you how important it is to every firefighter. When he looks at something like that he wants to be there. He wants to help out. He wants to work. It's very important that as I drive by this road and I see that sign up there. I'm very proud of it. Very, very proud of it," Flower said.

The original painting tours the country. As an extra measure of protection, the newly-redone billboard will be covered with Plexi glass.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/14084560/detail.html


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

​
In memory of the all of those who lost their lives in the 9-11-2001 tragedy 
and to the New York City Firefighters, Paramedics and Police Officers, 
who gave their lives..... so that others may live..

You are in my prayers.

​


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I won't lie...I still cry to this day if I think about it too much...Too many people lost their lives needlessly. I still want revenge for all those people and their families...We still need to get Bin Laden.



I was a sophomore in college. I was in the elevator to my 1000 class (criminology) when some kid said a few planes hit the World Trade Center Towers. I kinda just blew it off because a skydiver had gotten caught on the Statue of Liberty the week before...I thought it was nothing. Needless to say we had class. I left, went down to the student building to sign up for mandatory community service. TV was on and I finally saw the destruction. I started to panic and balling because my dad was in the city. He had just moved buildings from midtown to - well I had no idea (turned out to be another location in midtown but I didn't know)...I couldn't get ahold of anyone in CT or NY (I was in NH at the time). By 1300 the school still didn't cancel class. I got through to my mom through IM and she told me she'd write a note so I didn't have to go to class haha...it seemed to futile at the time. I went to class crying the entire way. My prof just hugged me...told me he was cancelling class since the school was being so irresponsible. I walked home and just cried myself to sleep. I didn't hear about my dad until much later that night, around 2100...cried myself to sleep some more.

That was rough day for everyone.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Service to mark six years since 9/11

By Marc Munroe Dion
GateHouse News Service
Tue Sep 11, 2007, 12:34 AM EDT 

Fall River- When you hear the big guns boom over Battleship Cove today, you will remember.
That's the hope of those organizing today's 9/11 remembrance ceremony, on the sixth anniversary of the attack that killed more than 3,000 Americans and changed the way the United States relates to the world.
"We do it every year," said Jack Casey, a spokesman for Battleship Cove. "This year, Sept. 11 falls on a Tuesday, as it did that year."
The event begins at 8:30 a.m. just outside the ship's gift shop at Battleship Cove.
"We're going to begin with a welcome and the national anthem, right outside the ship's store," Casey said, adding that the Rev. Monsignor Thomas Harrington, the Fall River Fire Department chaplain, will offer a prayer at that time.
The ceremony will continue on the Battleship Massachusetts.
Battleship Cove has a special duty to host such events, Casey said. It's the Bay State's official memorial to those Massachusetts citizens who were victims of the Sept. 11, 2001, terrorist attacks. Battleship Cove is also the state's official memorial to Massachusetts citizens who lost their lives during World War II and the Korean, Vietnam and Persian Gulf wars.
After the initial welcome and prayer, participants and the public will make their way onto the battleship.
"We'll line up the color guards from the Fall River Police and Fire departments," Casey said.
A wreath will be cast over the side of the ship to memorialize those who died in the attacks.
"We hope to have one person from both the Police and Fire department to put the wreath over the side together," Casey said.
Putting on this type of event is a great responsibility, Casey said, and Battleship Cove makes sure the ceremony is tailored to the needs of its most important constituency.
"We work very closely with the families of the victims of 9/11," he said.
Casey stressed that the ceremony is not meant solely for public safety personnel and those who lost someone on Sept. 11, 2001.
"Any member of the public is welcome at memorial events at Battleship Cove," Casey said.
After the wreath is cast over the side, the ship's big guns will speak 21 times.
In memoriam.

http://www.heraldnews.com/homepage/x1875627337


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

I was teaching at Bay State College when the first plane hit. I thought it was probably some idiot in a Cessna who tried to split the buildings and got caught in a draft. I got to my parents' house to change for work and saw the second plane hit. Like MM1799, my first thought was I wanted to go to my son's daycare and just hold him. Not that I thought he was in danger, I just wanted to hug him. I had that same feeling that many had in the pit of my stomach for some time. My job sent my down on November, just after the other plane crash out in Queens. We shuttled CISD teams from the PAPD in NJ to Ground Zero. For all they had been through the NY cops were great. They thought we were doing something special, coming down from Mass. They were the special ones...I was a tourist with a badge and gun!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

I was just leaving the building after teaching a class, a school employee told me a plane had hit the world trade center, like everybody else I figured it was a cessna or something. I was able to get to a TV and saw the 2nd plane hit. I think we all knew then that America would never be the same. I had such high hopes that after the cold war my kids would grow up in a safe world. I remember driving around in the police car that day saying wtf should we be doing, is this part of a larger attack. I was worried about my kids and felt helpless to do anything.
So many people are now saying lets get over it and move on, thats just the point we can't forget that there are thousands of fanatics out there that would just as well cut your head off than take a shit.They want to see an end to our way of life. I still can't get through a verse of God Bless America without my voice cracking up. Thank you to all the armed services people putting it on the line for us, I know many of them are brother officers. God speed and God bless.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

I was had just gotten to sleep after working a double starting on the 10th at 1500 into the 11th at 0700. Received the call to turn on the TV and saw the headline about all the missing cops and firefighters. Got ready and headed straight back in listing to the updates on the radio.

It was a very scary feeling not knowing if more attacks were coming and not being able to truthfully tell people "everything was going to be ok."


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Driving down Route 95 to Boston when first plane hit. Got to Boston when situation became more clarified. Raced back to my office hearing dispatchers, telling eveyone to gas up now, fill water bottles etc etc. Watched MSP cruisers racing toward airport etc ignoring cars racing everywhere else...Troopers somehow knowing everybody had someplace they really had to be...perhaps for the first time in their lives. Pulled into a store bought bottled water and continued on to my home to check on family, pick up my bdu's etc. and then to the office to watch and wait for instructions. Feeling numb and wanting to do something but never getting instructions other than standby.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

My daughter was born sept 6 2001 and I was sitting on the couch giving her a bottle and watching cartoons with my son. I called my dad to ask him to run an errand for me and he asked " are you watching the news?" I said no and he told me to. I switched the tv just in time to watch the second plane hit. I knew quite a few FDNY guys, and knew lots of em werent going to make it home that day.

In the end there were 4 I knew.

rest in peace every one who lost their lives that day, and to my friends Pat Brown, Dennis Devlin, Terry Hatton and John Moran, I will NEVER forget you guys, you made me a better person for knowing you.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

In my travels During this sixth anniversary I was somewhat disappointed at what I saw, or should I say did not see. I feel there was a lack of effort/respect as far as people being patriotic, remorseful or even remember-ant of the day. 

For the most part I saw no more American Flags out than Usual. During the time of when the planes crashed or when the towers fell, no one broke up the day to offer a moment of silence. 

I saw no posters or anything that said "Never Forget" I even saw some flags still at full mast. Few people even brought up that today was the Anniversary. 

The only place that showed some respect was my Allergist doctor's office which had a Memorial candle burning. I also ran into A few people that did remember the day as if it were yesterday and could reiterate exactly what they were doing. 

One of those that remembered was a mother of 2 boys who decided to join the military after the attacks. Her eyes lit up bright when I told her that our armed forces do not get the recognition they deserve and she should be proud. 

It is nice to seem at least there are some that have not forgotten, I know I never will.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I was home when my sister called me to tell me to put on the t.v. I thought she was kidding. Boy was I shocked, I turned the television on just in time to watch the second plane hit the towers. I couldn't believe it was happening the United States. Then I cried, my husband tried to comfort me but the tears were coming for him too.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Like you SE, I too was home with my new son. We were also watching some Disney show when one of my co-workers called and told me to put on the news. After watching the second plane hit, I actually gasped. I picked up the baby and realized he would not grow up in the same world I grew up in.

NEVER FORGET HOW AND WHAT YOU FELT ON THAT DAY!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I'll never forget what a picture perfect day it was.
From a weather perspective, it was the quintessential September morning; 65°, breezy, not a cloud in the sky. Little did we know how black that sky would become.
When I heard about it from the folks in the office after the first hit, I thought to myself _maybe it was a suicidal pilot_, it was far too deliberate to be a simple malfunction or accident.
Then after the second tower was hit and the news stories that followed, we all knew we were attacked and now at war.
At war with an enemy we really didn't know all that much about really.
And our lives as we once knew them to be were forever changed.

I was at work, my wife was home with my 6 month old boy and I remember having this sick nervous feeling in my stomach wondering if bringing a child into a world like this was the right thing to do.
"What does the future hold for my boy?" "How can I protect him against something like this?" "Will he have as good and safe a life as I had?"

I spent the day on and off the phone with my wife and mum and my closest friends.
That night I remember Peter Jennings, voice cracking from holding back tears telling his audience something along the lines of; "if you have a child away from home, call them and tell them you love them".

I'll never forget....


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

npd_323 said:


> In my travels During this sixth anniversary I was somewhat disappointed at what I saw, or should I say did not see. I feel there was a lack of effort/respect as far as people being patriotic, remorseful or even remember-ant of the day.
> 
> For the most part I saw no more American Flags out than Usual. During the time of when the planes crashed or when the towers fell, no one broke up the day to offer a moment of silence.
> 
> ...


So true. They were showing some of the ceremonies in CT on the news, and one of the places (Norwalk) was saying how few people go to the ceremony anymore. The first anniversary, they said the auditorium was packed - standing room only. This year, not even 1/4 full.

All these people said they'd never forget...and that they'd support America, our troops, care about us in general...but instead we got f'n Cindy Sheehan running around. What a mockery we've made ourselves. Our poor troops don't know any compassion from the home front. Jesus people, this ISN'T Vietnam...we did the right damn thing. Still need to get Bin Laden though - he's making a fool out of us too. Jackass.


----------

